# Notebook bis 400 €



## Deadless (7. Juni 2011)

*Notebook bis 400 €*

Hi, ich suche ein Notebook für so 350 € ( update: 400 Euro)

Das Display könnte schon so 15,6"
Ich will damit keine neuen Games zocken, er wird hauptsächlich zum Full HD Filme, Foto/bisschen Videobearbeitung usw. genutzt.
Betriebssystem ist egal, da kann ich ja dann eh was ich will drauf machen.

4 GB Arbeitsspeicher,Festplatte 500 GB, richtige Grafikkarte, wie die ATI 5470, und ne gute Webcam wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Aber ich will hier kein HP hören, eher würde ich noname schrott kaufen ^^


----------



## facehugger (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Schau dich mal hier um:

Notebooks & Tablets/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT ab 4GB, ab 320GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Da solltest du doch was finden...

Gruß


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2011)

Schau mal nach Modellen von Compaq. So eins habe ich meinen Eltern geholt.


----------



## Deadless (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Hmm kA was ich da nehmen soll:

Acer TravelMate 5735Z-454G32N (LX.V3A02.003) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Samsung E257 M320 Nano (NP-E257-JS01DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Fujitsu Lifebook AH530, Pentium P6200 2.13GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, FreeDOS (AH530MF285DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

kann man mit den allen Full HD Videos abspielen? ich bezweifel es ja iwi,
mit der ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 512MB müsste es ja gehen... aber
Samsung, ich weiß ja nicht, obwohl 2 Jahre Garantie hat das Teil ja...
hab echt keine Ahnung von Notebooks ^^ die grafikchips kenn ich alle net
Intel GMA HD (IGP) .. hört sich schon ******* an ^^


----------



## facehugger (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Für das anschauen von Videos (auch im HD-Format) reicht die Leistung dicke. Nur wirst du halt mit den verbauten Grafikchips keine aktuellen Games in hohen Einstellungen zocken können

Gruß


----------



## Deadless (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Achso ok, dachte da bräuchte man schon ein etwas teureres Notebook.
Nein Spiele möchte ich so wiso nicht damit spielen... dafür habe ich ja meinen richtigen PC.


----------



## Caspar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Wenns was mit ordentlicher Verarbeitung sein soll, kannst du dir mal das Folgende ansehen. Das ist zwar HP, aber kein Billigteil, sondern ein ProBook. Da kannst du jedes Pavillion, Travelmateding oder Ideenpad in die Tonne treten.
HP ProBook 4520s, Core i3-380M 2.53GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, IGP, Windows 7 Professional (LH239ES/XX751EA/XX782EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das hat zwar nur 2GB Speicher und ne 250er Festplatte, aber den Speicher kann man Nachrüsten und Festplatten gibts im 2,5" Format. Das Gehäuse nachzurüsten ist da schon komplizierter. 

Achja, für Studenten dürfte die 50€ Cashback Sache noch am Laufen sein. Damit bleibst du auch im Limit.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Ich hätte hier auch noch ein Asus zu empfehlen: 

Asus A52F-EX1193D 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das hat zwar auch nur 2GB Arbeitsspeicher, dafür aber einen guten Prozessor.
2GB Notebook Ram bekommst du für ca. 15-20€.


----------



## Deadless (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

So ich werde mir jetzt wohl diesen hier holen:

E732G-374G50Mnkk W7HP64

Ist der ok? Obwohl wtf ist emachines^^ noch nie von gehört, aber ok wenn es 2 Jahre Garantie hat...
steht aber irgendwie nicht dabei... naja sehe ich ja dann.

Weil die anderen oben genannten haben irgendwie viel schlechtere Grafikkarten... Intel GMA HD usw.
Da sagen manche das es noch manchmal ruckelt bei Full HD Videos, das passiert mir hoffentlich dann
nicht so mit dem core i3 und der Mobility Radeon HD 547 ... 500 GB Festplatte ist auch super.
Und sogar Win 7 64 Bit drauf, oem bedeutet doch das da bestimmt keine win 7 dvd dabei ist oder?
Kann ich dann einfach mir den Key aufschreiben, und dann beim neu installieren den Code wieder nehmen?
Weil die DVD kann ich mir ja im Internet runterladen, nur einen Key brauch man ja, aber den habe ich ja dann.


----------



## Caspar (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Die bauen auf jeden Fall tolle Beamer  Keine Ahnung was man davon halten kann! Suche doch mal Tests.


----------



## Florian5440 (9. Juni 2011)

Für 350€ kriegst du ein besseres netbook


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Wenn du bis 400€ gehst, dann kann ich dir auch diesen hier empfehlen: 

AKTION: Lenovo IdeaPad Z560 M37AQGE Core-i5-Knaller mit 4GB RAM

Den hat sich meine Mutter vorgestern gekauft und der läuft echt gut. 
Die Verarbeitung an der Tastatur und an der Handballenauflage ist echt super. 
Außerdem hat er eine richtige Grafikkarte, wenn auch die nicht besonders stark ist (HD5470 ist auch nicht besser).
Wichtig war mir, dass er einen starken Prozessor und 4GB Ram hat. 

Zu Win7: Genau so mache ich das auch immer. Die meisten Notebooks, die sich Bekannte und Freunde kaufen, haben unzählige Programme drauf, die kein Mensch braucht. Krassestes Beispiel war ein HP ProBook mit 92 Prozessen direkt nach dem ersten Hochfahren, ohne etwas zu installieren. 

Bei Fragen zum dem Notebook kann ich dir gern weiterhelfen.


----------



## Deadless (9. Juni 2011)

Haargenau hatte auch ein HP...
1 Milliarden Programme... 
Und ging 3 mal kaputt...
Darum nie mehr HP

Joa das Lenovo sieht echt gut aus,
nur halt weniger Festplattenspeicher..
500 wäre schon besser^^
wieviel schneller ist denn der i5 430m
gegenüber den i3 370m? Also wenns Net viel ist, der i3 müsste auch gut reichen.

Edit: Ok laut Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
ist er genau ein Platz höher^^

Werde dann wahrscheinlich doch bei dem E732G-374G50Mnkk W7HP64 bleiben.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Also ehrlich gesagt, habe ich mir die Frage auch gestellt. 
Aber in anderen Benchmarks, die nicht von Notebookcheck kommen, schneidet er doch schon besser ab. 
Ist halt ein i5 und kein i3.

Meine Mutter hatte auch ein HP vorher. Ging dann auch vor zwei Wochen kaputt, war aber auch 4 Jahre alt. 
Trotzdem finde ich die Marke HP nicht so besonders gut.


----------



## Deadless (9. Juni 2011)

Ja ist halt auch eine Glückssache, nur meiner hat 1400 Euro damals gekostet, und so oft habe ich den dann nicht benutzt... darum jetzt maximal einen für 400 Euro... selbst wenn der nur 2 Jahre halten sollte.
Naja klar ist der i5 besser, aber für mein Zeug reicht der i3 auch. Damit wird's bestimmt auch nicht viel schneller ^^
Ich probier glaube mal den eMachines aus, hört sich lustig an^^


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

also mit Lenovo machste absolut nichts falsch, schreibe grad von einem, und die Verarbeitung ist die beste die man bekommen kann und das oben genannte Book hat auch ordentliche power für lasche 400 euro?? ZUGREIFEN!


----------



## Caspar (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Ganz ehrlich, an dem Lenovo glänzt ja echt alles... das dürfte nicht lange hübsch sein. *kratz*  Ausserdem macht das Display in der Sonne keinen Spaß. Ne... da lieber was mattes ohne BlingBling...


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Es kommt drauf an, wofür man den nutzt. 
Die wenigsten machen doch ihre Büroarbeit unter freiem Himmel oder ?

Wenn du Geschwindigkeit haben willst, dann empfehl ich dir ne externe mit nem 1TB Speicher via E-Sata angeschlossen und intern ne SSD mit 80GB. 
Das ist es dann auch egal, ob du einen i3 oder i5 drin hast.


----------



## Deadless (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis ca. 350 €*

Hmm wie findet ihr die Acer Aspire Serie so? Weil 24 Monate Garantie möchte ich schon haben:

Acer Aspire 5742G-384G50Mnkk, Linux, schwarz (LX.R8Z0C.043) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

also von den Werten her sieht das schonmal super aus, oder meint ihr Packard Bell ist besser?

Packard Bell EasyNote TK85-JN-018GE (LX.BQH02.031) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn ich doch nur beide vor mir haben könnte^^ oder kennt ihr noch was besseres für 399? also
ich habe nichts gefunden...


----------



## K3n$! (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Also von den beiden, die du vorgeschlagen hast, nehmen die sich leistungsmäßig kaum etwas. 
Grafikkarten sind nahezu gleich schnell und den Unterschied vom 370er zum 380er wirst du auch nicht merken. 

Dafür wäre aber eine dazugehörige Win7 HP Lizens des Packard Bells schon ein großer Pluspunkt. 

Wenn nicht, bestell doch einfach beide bei unterschiedlichen Geschäften im Internet und probier sie aus. 
Das Notebook, das dir nicht gefällt, schickst du wieder zurück.


----------



## Deadless (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Joa Leistung ist erstmal egal.
Ich meinte ob jemand vielleicht weiß welcher die bessere Verarbeitung hat?
Also ob die Acer Aspire gut sind in der Verarbeitung, weil den würde ich schon vorziehen. Packard Bell habe ich noch nie gehört, kenne nur Hewlet Packard (HP), un die sin schrott,finde ich. Naja wichtig war halt nur die 2 Jahre Garantie, weil ganz viele haben irgendwie nur 1 Jahr, und bei meinem Glück geht dann da eh was kaputt^^

Edit: Ne das mit den beide kaufen und zurück schicken mag ich nicht so^^


----------



## K3n$! (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Also Packard Bell ist schon eine Marke, die es auch nicht erst seit gestern gibt. 

Packard Bell

Mein Freund hat ein Acer. Das Notebook ist schon etwas älter und besonders gut behandelt er es nicht, aber trotzdem läuft es noch 
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Geräte auch recht robust und einfach verarbeitet.


----------



## Deadless (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Hört sich schonmal besser an, als mein 1400 Euro HP, der 3 mal kaputt war und jetzt ganz kaputt ist, und das innerhalb 2 Jahren...
Ich bestell mir einfach den Acer ... wird schon nicht schlecht sein. danke nochmal an alle.


----------



## Caspar (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Ob du da mit nem Acer mehr Freude haben wirst...  im letzten Monat haben 5 Freunde / Verwandte ihren Acer abgegeben, weil er Schrott war. Da waren übrigens auch 2 der >1000€ Region dabei. Man kommt eben nicht umhin Businessnotebooks zu kaufen, auch wenn sie bei gleichem Preis weniger Leistung haben. 4 der Acer waren noch keine 3 Jahre alt und wurden fast ausschließlich daheim genutzt. Acer ist in meinem Freundeskreis begründet verschrien. Der Dell Vostro 3500 einer Freundin macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und von HP Probooks habe ich bisher auch fast auschließlich gutes gehört. Vielleicht ändert sich das noch, Acer ist jedenfalls keine Lösung. Wenns also noch nicht zu spät ist denke noch mal darüber nach. ^^ Lenovo Thinkpads haben übrigens auch nen guten Ruf... der gilt jedoch nicht für die Ideapads. Auch bei den Thinkpads sollen sich inzwischen allerdings Sparmaßnahmen bemerkbar machen. Asus Bamboos sollen sich auch ganz gut machen, liegt aber nicht im Preisrahmen. 

Auch wenn das von mir vorgeschlagene HP nen HP ist und 1 Jahr Garantie hat, so ists für nen vermutlich ordentliches Businessnotebook sehr günstig und auf jeden Fall besser verarbeitet als ein Acer Aspire. Garantieren kann ich für nix, aber ich wollte das noch mal in den Raum werfen.

Acer Travelmates sollen übrigens auch deutlich besser als die Aspire Reihe sein. So richtig überzeugt bin ich davon allerdings nicht. Da hat eben jeder seine Präferenzen... ^^ 

Ich hoffe du wirst fündig und bekommst nen ordentliches Notebook... und ich hoffe mal, dass meine Mum mit ihrem neuen Proobook ebenfalls lange zufrieden sein kann. 

Edit: 3 der Acer waren 1-2 Jahre. Einer der >1000€ & nen 600€ Acer wurden ausschließlich mit extrener Tastatur und an einen anderen Monitor angeschlossen benutzt. Der teure stand sogar bombensicher unter dem Tisch, staubfrei bei guter Belüftung. Ich hoffe dich überzeugt zu haben...


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Also ich würd dir kein PB oder Acer empfehlen, die sind wie Medions, Garantie rum, Gerät kaputt !

und naja bis 400 euro wirds schwierig nen Mattes Display und nen nicht hochglanz NB zu finden ^^


----------



## Deadless (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*



Caspar schrieb:


> Ob du da mit nem Acer mehr Freude haben wirst...  im letzten Monat haben 5 Freunde / Verwandte ihren Acer abgegeben, weil er Schrott war. Da waren übrigens auch 2 der >1000€ Region dabei. Man kommt eben nicht umhin Businessnotebooks zu kaufen, auch wenn sie bei gleichem Preis weniger Leistung haben. 4 der Acer waren noch keine 3 Jahre alt und wurden fast ausschließlich daheim genutzt. Acer ist in meinem Freundeskreis begründet verschrien. Der Dell Vostro 3500 einer Freundin macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und von HP Probooks habe ich bisher auch fast auschließlich gutes gehört. Vielleicht ändert sich das noch, Acer ist jedenfalls keine Lösung. Wenns also noch nicht zu spät ist denke noch mal darüber nach. ^^ Lenovo Thinkpads haben übrigens auch nen guten Ruf... der gilt jedoch nicht für die Ideapads. Auch bei den Thinkpads sollen sich inzwischen allerdings Sparmaßnahmen bemerkbar machen. Asus Bamboos sollen sich auch ganz gut machen, liegt aber nicht im Preisrahmen.
> 
> Auch wenn das von mir vorgeschlagene HP nen HP ist und 1 Jahr Garantie hat, so ists für nen vermutlich ordentliches Businessnotebook sehr günstig und auf jeden Fall besser verarbeitet als ein Acer Aspire. Garantieren kann ich für nix, aber ich wollte das noch mal in den Raum werfen.
> 
> ...



Ne ist noch nicht zu spät, ist ja eh Feiertag morgen, hmmm also naja ich glaube trotzdem erstmal alles ist besser als mein 1400 Euro
Hp der in 2 Jahren 3 mal kaputt war und am Ende explodiert ist^^ also Peng auf einmal und nichts ging mehr... 1 Jahr Garantie daher
NIE MEHR ^^
Wenn der neue auch nur 2 Jahre durchhalten würde, wäre ich glücklich, denn 400 sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt... aber ok naja es kann
ja auch zufall sein das jetzt deine freunde, die alle acer haben^^ das die kaputt gehen... kann ja wie schon gesagt von HP... Acer jede
Marke...
Meinst du das Packard Bell wäre da besser? Ist halt blöd wenn man keinen direkten Vergleich hat... aber wollte wahrscheinlich dann doch
das Packard Bell nehmen, Lenovo hmm Lenovo IdeaPad Z560, Core i5-450M 2.40GHz, 2048MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (M37ANGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ... aber naja lieber den acer oder packard bell...
maaan was eine schwere Entscheidung ^^




Freakyyy2011 schrieb:


> Also ich würd dir kein PB oder Acer empfehlen, die sind wie Medions, Garantie rum, Gerät kaputt !
> 
> und naja bis 400 euro wirds schwierig nen Mattes Display und nen nicht hochglanz NB zu finden ^^


 
habe nie was von mattes Display gesagt und hochglanz ist auch egal ^^ soll nur gut laufen 
Und Garantie um und kaputt naja bin froh wenns 2 Jahre überlebt ^^ und wenigstens nicht 1400 €
ausgegeben, wie bei meinem letzten... darum kann es mir eigentlich nur mit jedem besser gehen^^


----------



## K3n$! (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Wie schon geschrieben: Den Lenovo kann ich wirklich empfehlen.

AKTION: Lenovo IdeaPad Z560 M37AQGE Core-i5-Knaller mit 4GB RAM


----------



## Caspar (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Jo, in dem Fall... probiere einfach das IdeaPad.


----------



## Deadless (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Hmmm sry ich weiß bin bisschen blöd und nerve^^ aber brauch ich überhaupt so eine gute Grafikkarte? Ich will ja eigentlich nur Full HD Filme wiedergeben können, Internet, Office 2010, bisschen Photoshop CS 5, und evtl. bisschen Videobearbeitung usw. damit machen.
Habe gelesen das der Intel GMA HD dafür anscheinend wohl auch reichen würde, ich dachte da zuerst da brauch man eine bessere, aber ok Full HD gibts ja jetzt auch schon ne Weile... naja keine Ahnung.

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt den MSI CR620-i3723FD *Core i3 - Preisbrecher* gesehen. Der hat eigentlich alles, was ich brauche.
300 Euro mit i3 370M und dann noch 2 Jahre Pick up & Return Garantie, hört sich eigentlich super an.
Windows 7 64 Bit habe ich, und 2 GB RAM bekommt man ja auch für so 15 Euro.

Wäre natürlich am besten wenn ich so ein Notebook mal ausprobieren könnte mit einer Intel GMA HD,
merkt man da irgendwas an Geschwindigkeitsverlust beim surfen, Photo/Videobearbeitung gegenüber
einer NVIDIA GeForce G 310M z.B.? Also 300 Euro wären natürlich schon besser als 400, und wenn das
reicht, brauch ich ja nicht unnötig was besseres zu kaufen.


----------



## K3n$! (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Du kannst dir ja hier mal den Test durchlesen: 

Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD (Intel HD Graphics) - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Die G310M von Nvidia ist auf Platz 187 und die Intel Karte auf Platz 255.
In den Benchmarks ist die Intel Karte 98% besser als die GMA HD.


----------



## Deadless (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Notebook bis 400 €*

Ja die Liste und den Text kenne ich ja, da habe ich ja immer verglichen, klar ist die nvidia oder eine von ati 
100 mal besser, aber ich will ja nicht damit zocken, und es hat ja (hoffe ich jetzt einfach mal) einen Grund, wiso
die Intel GMA HD in den meisten der i3/i5/i7 Notebooks drin ist, aber naja ich glaube ich muss das wenn schon einfach mal testen, ob Full HD 1080p ruckelfrei laufen, und ob sonst Internet, Office, PS 5 undso perfekt läuft... obwohl ich ja nicht so wirklich glaube das die Grafikkarte da so wichtig ist, eher die CPU oder?, da wäre ja der i3 370M ok... wenn es anders ist klärt mich auf ^^
Könnte ich dann das Notebook, wenn es doch nichts ist zurückgeben, obwohl ich dann schon Windows 7 und 2 GB weitere Ram eingebaut habe?


----------

